# GCC Expert 24LX with Mac



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

I have searched the forum and there hasn't been any recent conversation on this. Is there anyone that has found software that will work with a GCC Expert 24LX on a Mac. We are using CS6 and have just upgraded to a Mac but have had to maintain our PC due to the GreatCut software. Any one that has found a solution please share! Thanks


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Other than running Parallels on your Mac, unfortunately no.


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

Sure Cuts a Lot will work on a Mac and drive your Expert LX.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Adam, do you know if SCAL has speed control for Gcc expert 24 series cutters?


----------



## VISTAVILLA (Aug 7, 2016)

The Sure Cuts A Lot 4 works with the GCC II LX plotter. I have recently bought the both pieces so I am still learning.


----------



## AnthonyF (Nov 11, 2016)

Nick Horvath said:


> Other than running Parallels on your Mac, unfortunately no.


That's not a bad option, though. I don't use the GCC, but I run Parallels with Windows 7 to run CorelDraw and DragonCut Pro for my Saga cutter. It's rock solid and seamless going between the Mac and the Windows software.


----------

